# Fischbesatz im Schwimmteich?



## Forumbesucher (14. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

bislang bin ich eigentlich (noch) eher "Leser" in diesem Forum, da ich noch nicht über einen Teich verfüge aber mich immer mal wieder hier informiere. Der Entschluß zum Bau ist bislang nicht gefallen, habe aber nun mal eine Frage:

Kann man einen Schwimmteich mit Fischen bestücken oder geht das schief? Wenn ja, wie groß sollte der Teich dann sein, welche Technik und wie viele Fische dürfen es sein?

Vorab schon mal herzlichen Dank.

Viele Grüße.

Der Forumbesucher


----------



## Eckentaler (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischbesatz im Schwimmteich?*

ich hab n paar bitterlinge u n paar shibukins

fütter die aber nicht, drum gibts auch keinen weiteren Nährstoffeintrag

alles was du füttern musst hat im Schweimmteich nix verloren, wegen den Nährstoffen


----------



## martin karstens (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischbesatz im Schwimmteich?*

Habe einen Schwimmteich, aber ohne Fische. Was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe, ist die Frage welche Fische, wieviele und ob und wieviel füttern. Man kommt bei Fischbesatz wohl um eine Filteranlage nicht drum rum. Und der Bodengrund muß passend sein, weil sonst die Fische zuviel aufwühlen.


----------



## günter-w (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischbesatz im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Forumsbesucher, Ich schwimme mit 5 Kois und ca. 30 Rotfedern. Zum Filtern hab ich nur ein Klärbecken bzw. Filtergraben. Das Wasservolumen berägt 180m³. Die Fische kamen erst rein nach dem der Teich im Gleichgewicht war und die Pflanzen fest verwurzelt waren nach ca 3,5 Jahren. Ganz wenig füttern mehr zum Training und Spielen. Der Pflege und Reinigungsaufwand ist mehr da vor allem die Koi´s versuchen die Steine und den Sand in den Schwimmbereich zu schaufeln und es ihnen auch gelingt.


----------

